# Kindle books now available at MOST libraries - COMBINED thread



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

At least mine.



Looks like it is a beta test only available at some libraries.

Like these:

http://ebooks.kcls.org

http://spl.lib.overdrive.com


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Seems unlikely that it is working yet, since Amazon has not announced that this new capability is available now.  Their announcement still says that library lending is "coming"


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder if they are testing it at a small number of libraries to make sure everything is working correctly before releasing it for everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They are definitely getting closer.. I found this today while I was searching for some other books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There's also this picture


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

My question is would you have to GO to the library to use this? or can you search the library from your home?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You'll need a library card from your library, but you can check them out from your home... I use overdrive now and download library books to my iPad. I'm looking forward to being able to download them to my Kindle.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Once you check out a Kindle library ebook, you are transferred to an Amazon web page to have it transferred to one of your Kindle devices.  Transfer to Kindle hardware will only be via wi-fi, no 3G.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Once you check out a Kindle library ebook, you are transferred to an Amazon web page to have it transferred to one of your Kindle devices. Transfer to Kindle hardware will only be via wi-fi, no 3G.


You know this means that I'm going to go to all the different libraries I belong to and see of any of them are beta testing Kindle Books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Once you check out a Kindle library ebook, you are transferred to an Amazon web page to have it transferred to one of your Kindle devices. Transfer to Kindle hardware will only be via wi-fi, no 3G.


Wonder if that means that older model Kindles will need to download via their computer and then transfer to their Kindles... Those don't have wifi.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I was at a library recently that rented out Sony ereaders.  I have yet to see one say anything about Kindle.  I am hoping it comes soon, though.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You know this means that I'm going to go to all the different libraries I belong to and see of any of them are beta testing Kindle Books.


Of course, I know that! I'm surprised you didn't notice this before me.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

The lowdown from an Amazon site:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200747550&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Really happy about this, but I expect this will mean even longer waitlists for library ebooks now.

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My library lists places for free ebooks. It's interesting that Smashwords is on the list. It looks like Alachua County has free ecards to allow Florida residents to download books. I'll have to check that out.

Free E-Books to Download
Wondering where you can get free e-books for your e-reader?
Here are some sites that offer free e-books for downloading:

www.gutenberg.org 
First and largest single collection of free e-books.

www.manybooks.net
Browse by author, title, special collections or recommendations.

www.baen.com/library 
Site offers free science fiction books.

digital.library.upenn.edu/books 
Listing of over 1 million free books on the Web.

www.freebookspot.ca 
Search and download free books in both fiction and non-fiction.

*www.smashwords.com 
Discover great e-books from independent authors and publishers. Use filter to access the free e-books.*

*www.aclib.us/books/media 
Check out e-books from the Alachua County Library System using an eCard available for free to any resident of the State of Florida.*

I looked at the Alachua County website and here's what they say about Kindle.

_Amazon.com and OverDrive have agreed to give users of the popular Kindle eReader access to library eBook collections. The bad news is: The only timetable that librarians have heard so far is "later this year." As of today, the Kindle is still not compatible with OverDrive.

Watch this space! As the date draws near, we will post updates here. Stay tuned..._

I can download the books to my iphone.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You'll need a library card from your library, but you can check them out from your home... I use overdrive now and download library books to my iPad. I'm looking forward to being able to download them to my Kindle.


Luv,
was it hard to set up overdrive on your ipad? I just got one and have a card from a library that uses this system and would love to give it a go...


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Be aware that it may say that books are available for the kindle, but then not give you a "get for kindle" button. That's what happened to me, and now, because I have no way to use ADE (okay, because I don't feel like fighting with wine that much), I can't even download the book that I had borrowed from the library and read it on my computer. 

I'll check again daily, to see if it works yet, but at the moment, its not working for the Boston Public Library. 


Unless of course others are seeing a requirement to download ADE to do anything. What I was hoping for with this was a way to borrow library books without going through ADE.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

vg said:


> Luv,
> was it hard to set up overdrive on your ipad? I just got one and have a card from a library that uses this system and would love to give it a go...


It was really easy.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in the boondies of South Louisiana (you know, the state that had the last place to get phone service back in 2004) so we should get this service in about ten years after you guys. Cannot wait for 2021!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Tuttle said:


> Be aware that it may say that books are available for the kindle, but then not give you a "get for kindle" button. That's what happened to me, and now, because I have no way to use ADE (okay, because I don't feel like fighting with wine that much), I can't even download the book that I had borrowed from the library and read it on my computer.
> 
> I'll check again daily, to see if it works yet, but at the moment, its not working for the Boston Public Library.
> 
> Unless of course others are seeing a requirement to download ADE to do anything. What I was hoping for with this was a way to borrow library books without going through ADE.


You have to use ADE for Overdrive titles now, at least I do if I want to read on my Nook. I didn't even think of whether or not ADE would be required. You'd think that if they can limit the lending period without it, they could do library checkouts as well. <shrug>



Luvmy4brats said:


> Wonder if that means that older model Kindles will need to download via their computer and then transfer to their Kindles... Those don't have wifi.


Checked out Amazon page linked above: If trying to send to a Kindle device and do not have an active Wi-Fi connection, you may instead choose to load your library book via USB. Both Mac and Windows users can manage Kindle content through a USB connection. So, older model Kindles will have to transfer via USB.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I got it and already have a book! - like I need another one right now...


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> You have to use ADE for Overdrive titles now, at least I do if I want to read on my Nook. I didn't even think of whether or not ADE would be required. You'd think that if they can limit the lending period without it, they could do library checkouts as well. <shrug>


How the Nook does it it entirely different from how Amazon is talking about it for the kindle though. I'm wondering about whether ADE is required for the linking the book to amazon, such that it can be read via a kindle. That being required makes absolutely no sense, but without ADE it wasn't giving me any options to "get for kindle" even though it was reporting that the books work with the kindle. Now, because I don't have ADE, I can't even return the book that I can't read early.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Tuttle said:


> How the Nook does it it entirely different from how Amazon is talking about it for the kindle though. I'm wondering about whether ADE is required for the linking the book to amazon, such that it can be read via a kindle. That being required makes absolutely no sense, but without ADE it wasn't giving me any options to "get for kindle" even though it was reporting that the books work with the kindle. Now, because I don't have ADE, I can't even return the book that I can't read early.


I went to the Boston Public Library Overdrive website and didn't see any Kindle versions of ebooks available. I assume you have checked out an Adobe EPUB ebook which is not compatible with a Kindle. If you had checked out a Kindle ebook, you would see the 'Get for Kindle" button.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> At least mine.
> 
> Cheesy
> 
> Looks like it is a beta test only available at some libraries.


That sounds neat for the library, but how does the author get paid?


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

It would be nice if there were a list of which libraries are early adopters. I hope mine is. But I doubt it. They just got out of the industrial age.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

davem2bits said:


> I went to the Boston Public Library Overdrive website and didn't see any Kindle versions of ebooks available. I assume you have checked out an Adobe EPUB ebook which is not compatible with a Kindle. If you had checked out a Kindle ebook, you would see the 'Get for Kindle" button.


I had in fact checked out an epub book, because it said that it was compatible with a kindle - http://www.overdrive.com/resources/drc/ list the kindle as compatible with the epub books - I was assuming they'd get converted by amazon, because it was the only way that it made sense to have epub compatible with the kindle.

It looks like they rather than adding the kindle books into the information, said that the kindle worked with the epub books, and as amazon could do that conversion, I'd assumed they would be doing so.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Franklin Eddy said:


> That sounds neat for the library, but how does the author get paid?


The same way he/she gets paid when a public library has paper books available. The library has to purchase the paper or electronic book.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

OVERDRIVE on the Fairfax County (Va)  Public Library website is listing all the Amazon Kindle devices as compatible BETA devices for the US only.  Woohoo, I'll be checking this out this week!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Scroll back up to my first post.  I plugged in the ones I found.

They happen to be down the street from Amazon HQ.  What a coincidence!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I noticed that a couple of the libraries I belong to said they'd be down this evening. Something about a system update.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> OVERDRIVE on the Fairfax County (Va) Public Library website is listing all the Amazon Kindle devices as compatible BETA devices for the US only. Woohoo, I'll be checking this out this week!


Cool! Where'd you find the info? I looked earlier on the Fairfax Overdrive page and didn't see anything.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Franklin Eddy said:


> That sounds neat for the library, but how does the author get paid?


The same way an author gets paid for any printed library book, I'd imagine. For digital books, Overdrive pays the publisher for the rights to have the book on their site, and the publisher pays the author (unless the author is his/her own publisher). Each library pays Overdrive for the books it wants to make available for its patrons, and how many licenses it wants (or can afford) for any given book.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YES!!!! i see a mobi.

edit: the problem is looking for something I want to read. so many are already checked out

edit 2: **tear**. Don't see the check out for kindle. mobi, but not for kindle. will figure this out later. I am in the middle of the school computer lab...supposed to be working on my math homework (which in now digital. no paper turned in)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> YES!!!! i see a mobi.


Don't check that out. It's not what you want.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My library lists places for free ebooks. It's interesting that Smashwords is on the list. It looks like Alachua County has free ecards to allow Florida residents to download books. I'll have to check that out.


Yes, I'm a Florida resident & I've had an eCard for the Alachua library for about a year now. They used to not even ask for any info other than your email - now they do ask for more info, including a Florida address. I've gotten quite a few books from their site.

Also, for any retired or active duty military, all the services have Overdrive libraries now. Some have more books than others, and each service seems to have a different way to get a card to their collection, but it's definitely worth looking into. For access to the Air Force library collection, I had to go to the library on the local base and get an account number.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuttle said:


> Be aware that it may say that books are available for the kindle, but then not give you a "get for kindle" button. That's what happened to me, and now, because I have no way to use ADE (okay, because I don't feel like fighting with wine that much), I can't even download the book that I had borrowed from the library and read it on my computer.
> 
> I'll check again daily, to see if it works yet, but at the moment, its not working for the Boston Public Library.
> 
> Unless of course others are seeing a requirement to download ADE to do anything. What I was hoping for with this was a way to borrow library books without going through ADE.


ADE is for ePubs and PDFs only, and not required for Kindle books. It's in Beta right now, so if you had an option with the Boston library to get a Kindle edition, it sounds like a Beta glitch bit you. Did you check to see if the book is in your Kindle archives? It sounds like it'll work a lot like Kindle lending from owner to owner works, aside from the wifi only part.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuttle said:


> I had in fact checked out an epub book, because it said that it was compatible with a kindle - http://www.overdrive.com/resources/drc/ list the kindle as compatible with the epub books - I was assuming they'd get converted by amazon, because it was the only way that it made sense to have epub compatible with the kindle.
> 
> It looks like they rather than adding the kindle books into the information, said that the kindle worked with the epub books, and as amazon could do that conversion, I'd assumed they would be doing so.


It's poorly worded, but I think what that page means is that if the book is available as an ePub, it'll also be available for Kindle (which is what they'd said when they first announced Overdrive access was coming for Kindle). It's a little confusing, but the page you linked to is Overdrive's page, not a local library's - but your library apparently isn't yet beta testing Kindle access yet, which is why you didn't have a "get Kindle" button on the book's page. It's not there for any of the 3 libraries I access yet either (Free Library of Philadelphia, Alachua County and the Air Force Overdrive library).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a reminder too - if you're new to Overdrive, don't bother looking for books from Simon & Schuster or Macmillan - they don’t license e-books to libraries at all.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Meemo said:


> .... which is why you didn't have a "get Kindle" button on the book's page. .....


FYI, You won't see the 'Get for Kindle' button until you check the ebook out. On the ebook page, you will see a small black k3 and Kindle Book (BETA) along with the Adobe EPUB ebook. Also, not all Adobe EPUB ebooks are available in Kindle versions.

Look at this page: http://spl.lib.overdrive.com

When your library's page has the 'Now available ... Library eBooks for Kindle' pic, you will have Kindle ebooks available.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> FYI, You won't see the 'Get for Kindle' button until you check the ebook out. On the ebook page, you will see a small black k3 and Kindle Book (BETA) along with the Adobe EPUB ebook. Also, not all Adobe EPUB ebooks are available in Kindle versions.
> 
> Look at this page: http://spl.lib.overdrive.com
> 
> When your library's page has the 'Now available ... Library eBooks for Kindle' pic, you will have Kindle ebooks available.


K - since my libraries don't have it yet I haven't seen it - so we should be looking for a pic of a K3 on the book's page. Good to know! 
Here's a link that shows what it looks like when you pull up eBooks on the SPL site: 
http://spl.lib.overdrive.com/D85A4E9D-CC36-43E3-9F24-F99E63CD9F38/10/394/en/SearchResults.htm?SearchID=387404s


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am a KCLS patron and I just borrowed a book.  YIPPEE!!!  I have been a Nook owner for about a year and have used it for library books only.  It is MUCH easier to load the books via the Kindle.  I have the K3 and used the wi-fi to do it.

You choose a book, use the kindle version.  Then you push a button to check out.  Once you check out, you are taken to Amazon and it is much the same process as buying a book.  You choose the device and tell it to send it to your Kindle.  I had my wi-fi turned on and watched it show up on my Kindle home page.  Easy Peasy.

I wanted to take screen shots but couldn't figure out how to do it on my netbook pro.  When I get on my husband's PC, I will try to post screen shots.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a KCLS patron too and I downloaded _The Uplift War_ by David Brin to my Kindle. .

Easy peasy.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Cool! Where'd you find the info? I looked earlier on the Fairfax Overdrive page and didn't see anything.


I went to the eBooks, chose Overdrive, then the device resource page, then compatible devices. It lists all four Kindle devices. If you click on support it takes you to an Amazon page that explains the download procedure. I haven't tried it yet...but to hope to do so this week.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Tatiana said:


> I went to the eBooks, chose Overdrive, then the device resource page, then compatible devices. It lists all four Kindle devices. If you click on support it takes you to an Amazon page that explains the download procedure. I haven't tried it yet...but to hope to do so this week.


Tatiana, I think you're referring to this page: http://www.overdrive.com/resources/drc/. Unfortunately, that doesn't mean that Kindle e-books are available through your library yet. I think we're going to see this icon in the library's book listing for the Kindle version:








with the words "Kindle version" next to it, similar to the Kindle listings at Seattle Public Library (click on the "Library Books for Kindle" graphic there). Kindle can't read ePub books so I don't know why they're showing that on the Device Resources page.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Tatiana, I think you're referring to this page: http://www.overdrive.com/resources/drc/. Unfortunately, that doesn't mean that Kindle e-books are available through your library yet. I think we're going to see this icon in the library's book listing for the Kindle version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is confusing, and poorly "worded", but I think what they're trying to show is that if it's available in ePub, it'll be available for Kindle as well - once the libraries get past beta testing and are all on board for Kindle access. Hopefully they'll find a better way to get that point across.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Meemo said:


> It is confusing, and poorly "worded"....


Yes, it's definitely giving the wrong impression there. I'm sure that quite a few people have been trying to download the ePub version, thinking it would work on their Kindle, because of the way that device resources page is done. I'm sure they'll clarify the page at some point.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

With the help my genius son, here is a screen shot of where Overdrive sends you after you check out the e-book.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

So, it sounds like they are doing the conversion Amazon's servers and outputting in Kindle format. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

Tripp said:


> I am a KCLS patron and I just borrowed a book. YIPPEE!!! I have been a Nook owner for about a year and have used it for library books only. It is MUCH easier to load the books via the Kindle. I have the K3 and used the wi-fi to do it.


I was able to borrow a Kindle book from the Seattle Public Library yesterday. It was real easy and I love not having to use cables. Getting a book on my KSO is easier than getting one on my former Sony 350.

I then downloaded the book to my Nook Color and my iPod touch using the Kindle app. OverDrive still doesn't support Kindle through its mobile app, so you can't do a direct download to those devices. Hope they rectify that soon.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

tubemonkey said:


> I then downloaded the book to my Nook Color and my iPod touch using the Kindle app. OverDrive still doesn't support Kindle through its mobile app, so you can't do a direct download to those devices. Hope they rectify that soon.


Since you're getting the library book in Kindle format, I doubt that the Overdrive app will get updated to support the Kindle format. I don't see Amazon sharing their proprietary format with other companies.

It's good to know that the Kindle mobile app can read them. Hopefully that means the last-read location can sync between readers.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I asked at mine, they have no plans to do this


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

The libraries in the next county over are planning on doing this - and will be phasing out purchases of the majority of paper books, from my understanding.  That was the scuttlebutt from the local librarian, anyway.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting links and screen shots, everyone.  I noticed that my library is now listing ePub and PDF and Mobi separately under each title (not sure when that started) but no Kindle yet.   I am going to be checking back, like, every other hour!

N


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I am sooo ready for this! The LA and Santa Monica libraries both use Overdrive, but I'd almost rather buy the book from Amazon than hassle with Adobe Digital Editions.

It's exciting that Kindle library borrowing is so close!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine doesn't have it yet, but I wanted to see what the waiting times are now, before Kindle gets added. Ouch. Most everything has a line of people already waiting and not just newer stuff. That is going to be a bloodbath  

I did notice they changed the display a little and I can now see on the list of books the waiting people for each book, without clicking on them individually. 

I'll definitely try it out once it gets here. Will just be a long wait to get the books though.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

****  Public Address Announcement  ****

Those hoping to checkout and read popular titles on your Kindles when Kindle versions become available may want to place holds for these titles now.  If you reserve an EPUB version and Kindle versions are available at your library when your copy is available you will be able to check out the Kindle version.  Obviously, I have no idea when the Kindle versions will be available in the rest of the country but many popular titles have long wait lists from the Nook, Sony, iPad owners and you might as well get in line now.  If your copy becomes available before the Kindle version arrives at your library, just add it to your cart and remove it and then place another hold.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> I went to the eBooks, chose Overdrive, then the device resource page, then compatible devices. It lists all four Kindle devices. If you click on support it takes you to an Amazon page that explains the download procedure. I haven't tried it yet...but to hope to do so this week.


Tatiana--do you have a link? I've been all over the Fairfax Overdrive site and the only page I could find that talked about devices didn't mention the Kindle. Still looking... 

Betsy


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tatiana--do you have a link? I've been all over the Fairfax Overdrive site and the only page I could find that talked about devices didn't mention the Kindle. Still looking...
> 
> Betsy


That's the page. It looks like they removed the mis-labled Kindle entries from that page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Thanks for posting links and screen shots, everyone. I noticed that my library is now listing ePub and PDF and Mobi separately under each title (not sure when that started) but no Kindle yet. I am going to be checking back, like, every other hour!
> 
> N


Our library has had mobi editions for some time, I used to read them on my Palm T/X...pre-Kindle.


Atunah said:


> Mine doesn't have it yet, but I wanted to see what the waiting times are now, before Kindle gets added. Ouch. Most everything has a line of people already waiting and not just newer stuff. That is going to be a bloodbath
> 
> I did notice they changed the display a little and I can now see on the list of books the waiting people for each book, without clicking on them individually.
> 
> I'll definitely try it out once it gets here. Will just be a long wait to get the books though.


Atunah, and others--

You can use the advanced search to see what books are available NOW in your desired format. Here's a pic showing the things to select. So you can easily find books to read while you're waiting for your holds (this is how it looks on the Fairfax page, assuming it's similar on other Overdrive pages):










Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

davem2bits said:


> That's the page. It looks like they removed the mis-labled Kindle entries from that page.


Yes, that's interesting. Perhaps someone at Overdrive read earlier comments in this thread.  Four Kindle models were shown on that page yesterday. They had stated that Kindle works with ePub (not true) and PDF. Now the Kindles aren't listed on that page at all. I suppose they're redesigning the web page right now.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Mobi version has disappeared at the libraries that are Beta testing the Kindle version.  Guess it will become a thing of the past.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can use the advanced search to see what books are available NOW in your desired format. Here's a pic showing the things to select....


Thanks so much for the search tip, Betsy. That makes it easier to narrow down choices!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

The "Only show titles with copies available" option should be available at the top of the list if you are looking at all titles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, it depends a lot on whether I'm looking on my iPad or not, I guess...the mobile version of the site is a bit frustrating--I like to have the books only in my format and available showing if I'm not seeking out a specific book.

Though, actually, in Opera (which I use on my PC), I only get "Bag of Bones" as a result when I do a search with no other criteria except what's available.  Where if I use the advanced search, and only put in book format and availability, I get a sortable list of books.  Hmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I went to the same page I went to yesterday on the FFX Library website...

eBooks, Overdrive's Quick Start Guide, which took you to a FFX Library site, chose compatible devices, the same page came up as yesterday BUT all the Kindle devices have been removed today.

I still had the window from yesterday open on my browser and could compare what came up yesterday and today...it's definitely been changed and the Kindles as compatible devices have been removed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Tatiana and Dave, I was feeling denser than usual... 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just remember that the mobipocket and Kindle formats are different. The mobipocket versions will not work on the Kindle. 

Not all libraries have Mobi and those that do don't have a huge selection.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I just called my library and was told at the end of the year. We're always the last to get anything.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I just called my library and was told at the end of the year. We're always the last to get anything.


I wouldn't worry too much. It's only at 2 library systems right now. The majority of us have to wait.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Xopher said:


> So, it sounds like they are doing the conversion Amazon's servers and outputting in Kindle format. That makes perfect sense.


I don't think they're converting - I think they're coming straight from Amazon...that's why your highlights/notes are saved by Amazon if you choose to buy later. (They aren't saved on personal conversions...I don't think...I'm not a notes/highlights person.) I think it's basically the same process as Kindle lending, but Overdrive is the "owner" rather than another Kindle user.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Tripp,
Thank you for the screen shot.  Is it possible to see the next page after the one shown, the next time you check out a Kindle book?

I have been trying to explain this new process to my non-techie neighbor who got a Kindle DX Graphite recently.  We had hoped that the Kindle Overdrive books would ALL be able to be downloaded over 3G.  That wish has gone up in smoke.  Guess I will have to go over and show her how to download books after our local Overdrive has Kindle loans up and running.
I was a bit mortified when seeing that Overdrive had all Kindles labeled as accepting ePub.  What a big mistake for them to make that has ended up confusing a lot of people.  Obviously, they were wrong.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Luvshihtzu,

I certainly will provide more screen prints and hopefully soon.  I have had a book on reserve for a few weeks and I have been in the number 1 spot for quite a while.  One of the copies should free up soon (I hope).  Then I will take shots of as many pages as I can.

And while the wi-fi is easy, it looks like the transfer via USB will be almost as simple, so no worries.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.kindlepost.com/2011/09/kindle-books-now-available-at-local-libraries.html

Just saw this on Facebook. Lending of library books starts today at 11,000 libraries. Click the link above to check it out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Good news. My library today at least has a logo on the front saying coming soon.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

My library (VT) says coming soon, and I just noticed that the New York Public Library says it's available!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fairfax County, VA Library now has Kindle editions listed (at least for the ones I've checked).  Testing the download process now...

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Fairfax County, VA Library now has Kindle editions listed (at least for the ones I've checked). Testing the download process now...
> 
> Betsy


Yeppers. I went under the expanded search(?) and selected Kindle as the format, and then limited the results to available titles. Seems pretty seamless.

For those who have used Overdrive: Now where you used to get the "download now" you get a button for "kindle book" which takes you directly to Amazon's page for the library title. There, it is just like purchasing except that it says get library book rather than add to cart, one click, etc.

-My local library still has the coming soon image.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Free Library of Philadelphia has Kindle books now too.

I checked one out and it's pretty easy.


----------



## rm663 (Mar 4, 2010)

Amazon announced starting today, you can now borrow Kindle books from more than 11,000 local libraries in the U.S. and read them on any Kindle or free Kindle app via Wi-Fi. Kinda leaves us DX users out in the cold!

Amazon PLEASE upgrade the DX's to include Wi-Fi !!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Liz says, once you've checked out, you get the button for Kindle Book and you can specify which device.  i checked out two books, one sent to my iPad and one sent to my Kindle.  The iPad version hasn't shown up yet.  Checking on the Kindle version now.  Once you've picked a device, the book shows as checked out.  I believe you can go to Manage my Kindle to send it to a different device, but my "Manage Your Kindle" is hung up right now.

Clicking to send it to a Kindle without WiFi (like my first gen) gives you a screen that tells you you should get a popup about saving the file, or to click a link to get it.  When you get the popup, you choose where to save i..  I've saved it to my desktop, copied it to the documents folder on my Kindle, and opened it.  Works great....still messing with the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It works for Arlington County Public Library.  (that's Arlington County, Virginia)

It's a little confusing as you have to choose the 'ePub' catalog. . . I'm sure they'll clarify that it does work on Kindle soon as there's already a link that asks about that. . .just a question of updating the page info.

Once you're on the catalog pages, it does list Kindle as an available format.

You check out the book (must have a library card and input the number), selecting your loan period and then it re-directs you to Amazon's page.  There you download the book to the device you wish.  Arlington allows, at least for the book I selected, a 7, 14, or 21 day loan period and you may have up to 10 books checked out at a time.


edit:  So, then when you go to 'Manage Your Kindle' it's listed as in your library with a bright, clear notation that it's a library book.  It's also listed in the 'pending deliveries' list.  I then turned on wireless and it came straight away via WiFi.  

I also posted at the library website in the short discussion about it -- started when it was announced back in April.

So.  Good News!

(Bad news:  now I have to read this book in the next 21 days -- guess the one I'm in the middle of will be put aside for a bit.  )


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The Free Library of Philadelphia has Kindle books now too.
> 
> I checked one out and it's pretty easy.


Alachua County in Florida has gone live too - just put a hold on my first one. This all happened overnight - I'd checked FLP and Alachua County last night and they still weren't showing Kindle versions available. Have you checked the Navy library? Air Force hasn't gone live yet, although they now show that it's coming.

Also realized last night that my library card at FLP has expired (I knew it was about time) - have to decide whether to renew...


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Clevnet in Cleveland has 26,522 Kindle books listed as of right now. That's up about 800 ebooks from just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am curious if this system allows early returns. Someone like me who reads very very fast wouldn't wan't to hold back a book for 2 weeks, if I read it in 2 days. Especially with these wait times already.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Carld said:


> Clevnet in Cleveland has 26,522 Kindle books listed as of right now. That's up about 800 ebooks from just a few minutes ago.


Holy cow, I live in the wrong city. Ours doesn't have the kindle versions yet, but we have 2400 total fiction ebooks right now. Not very many in the genres I like to read. But better than nothing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The search in Fairfax lets you specify Kindle, pretty cool, they must have had the pages ready to go. the other stuff is the same as Ann says...

As Ann says, you can specify shorter checkout times...In the Overdrive app on the iPad, deleting it gives you the option of returning the book?  I wonder if the same thing will happen with the Kindle?  Just deleted the book I downloaded to the Kindle to test (it wasn't one I particularly wanted to read).

My "Manage Your Kindle" is still loading....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I note that one's library checkouts affect the "recommended for you" listings on Amazon.  The Debbie Macomber book I checked out (never having looked at her books before) has resulted in all of her books being recommended for me.  

Betsy


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but it looks like you can return the books early.  If you go to the Manage my Kindle page and look at your list of books, you will see your library books in that list.  One of the actions you can take on the book is to return the book early.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carld said:


> Clevnet in Cleveland has 26,522 Kindle books listed as of right now. That's up about 800 ebooks from just a few minutes ago.


Wow, Fairfax County, VA has 4500 Kindle books, 1500 of them available now....  Interestingly, only 4300 ebooks available as ePub....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kkay5 said:


> I haven't tried it, but it looks like you can return the books early. If you go to the Manage my Kindle page and look at your list of books, you will see your library books in that list. One of the actions you can take on the book is to return the book early.


I would try it if I could get to the Manage Your Kindle page...  Trying a different browser...

Edit: Tried it in Safari from my iPad, Manage Your Kindle came up fine. I was also able to direct the book be downloaded to the iPad from there, worked fine. Once I had the book on my iPad, I clicked on the drop down menu on the right side and selected Return this book. Once I did that, when the iPad synched, the listing shows the book as [Loan Ended.] And trying to open the book takes me to a page that says "Your Kindle Book loan has ended. See Purchase Details. I'm copying the book to the Kindle again (I had deleted it) to see what happens...

The book stays in Manage Your Kindle with the orange indicator "Public Library" and if you click on the + sign by the title, it gives you the loan status and how you can purchase it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rm663 said:


> Amazon announced starting today, you can now borrow Kindle books from more than 11,000 local libraries in the U.S. and read them on any Kindle or free Kindle app via Wi-Fi. Kinda leaves us DX users out in the cold!
> 
> Amazon PLEASE upgrade the DX's to include Wi-Fi !!!!!!!


merged this post with the existing thread. . . .

Note that you can't download wirelessly without WiFi but you CAN download it to your computer and load it onto the Kindle by transferring it manually.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just had a thought:  I guess to borrow Kindle books from a library, you do have to have the Kindle attached to an Amazon account, since that's how they come.  I was just sending some info to my cousin who helps my aunt with the Kindle I gave her. . . .I'd loaded some free public domain books from gutenberg when I gave it to her but dis-associated it with my account.  I'm not sure if they've registered it with one for her. . . . . .


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

ZOMG YAY! After seeing this thread, I checked my public library system. Our catalog doesn't appear to be updated with any sort of "this is available for Kindle" message, BUT we partner with the Ohio eBooks Project, and they DO have Kindle books now!

http://ohdbks.lib.overdrive.com/

They work with a LOT of libraries, so if you live in Ohio, be sure to check for yours!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't see this addressed anywhere so I just sent support a question regarding how many devices the library title can be on and if Whispersync would work. Will let you know if/when I get an answer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If your library uses Overdrive, Kindle Books ARE available. . . .but you may have to be looking in the ePub catalog.  Not all libraries have updated the verbiage on the web pages to make this clear. . . .but I expect they will as they realize it's available!  (If yours doesn't say it, you might let them know!  )


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

They must be rolling this out throughout the day, because not all of the libraries have them yet.  I have several library cards and about half of them have the Kindle book option now.  The other ones still say it's coming.  When I try to check out a book, it doesn't give the Kindle option yet.  I was able to check out Kindle books on the other cards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I didn't see this addressed anywhere so I just sent support a question regarding how many devices the library title can be on and if Whispersync would work. Will let you know if/when I get an answer.


FWIW, though the book I borrowed is already on my Kindle, I can send it, via the "actions" button, to any of my devices -- though the non-wifi ones have to be done by downloading and sideloading. . . . . I'm going to guess the same number of devices will apply as the publisher has listed for the book as is for sale.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

kkay5 said:


> They must be rolling this out throughout the day, because not all of the libraries have them yet.


I concur. The two libraries I use still say "coming soon", and I did look at actual ebooks. I searched on ePub (since nothing mentioning kindle is available on the search page) and only Adobe epub is listed on the book pages (as well as audio versions, so I know it was showing all versions for a given book).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, the press release is out too: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1608874&highlight=

So you'll probably see it on the news shows as well. . . . . .I foresee an influx of new KB members. . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . . .I foresee an influx of new KB members. . . . .


You think ? . I always get exited when a new batch of new Kindle owners arrives. The excitement is contagious. Love it

I had to laugh when I saw a tweet from my library yesterday as a response to someone asking when:
We're working on it. Just don't know for sure when it will actually happen. So stay tuned!

 Oh dear, this might take a while.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who are reading the latest posts only, here's a link to Amazon's web page about "liberry books:"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200747550



I think it was posted earlier, but some folks only read the latest posts...


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

How do I get overdrive on my iPad. When I click on the download button,
I just get a choice of what books I wAnt. Don't I have to have the console
On my iPad.
Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> How do I get overdrive on my iPad. When I click on the download button,
> I just get a choice of what books I wAnt. Don't I have to have the console
> On my iPad.
> Thanks


AmyBerta--

If you want to borrow Kindle versions of the books on your iPad, you do that in a web browser, and then go to Manage Your Kindle and download to your iPad Kindle App (at least that's what I had to do). Overdrive works with the ePub books, and there's an Overdrive app available through iTunes. And you have to register a PC with Adobe too. Simpler to use the Kindle App, now that it's available.

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> http://ohdbks.lib.overdrive.com/
> 
> They work with a LOT of libraries, so if you live in Ohio, be sure to check for yours!


Hamilton County Library in Cincinnati has it now (I checked yesterday and it wasn't set up yet). I just borrowed 2 books, which would have been $9.99 and $13.99 if I'd have bought them on Kindle through Amazon. I'm going to save a TON of money with this feature!! Thanks Amazon!!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

kkay5 said:


> They must be rolling this out throughout the day, because not all of the libraries have them yet. I have several library cards and about half of them have the Kindle book option now. The other ones still say it's coming. When I try to check out a book, it doesn't give the Kindle option yet. I was able to check out Kindle books on the other cards.


When I checked my local library's Overdrive - I did the same as I did for Fairfax - tried to limit the search to Kindle titles. Kindle wasn't a choice (yet) for the filter. Will try again later.

edit: WOOT! At 5:55 I checked my local libraries page and up at the top it has the "Now Available Kindle" picture!!!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> When I checked my local library's Overdrive - I did the same as I did for Fairfax - tried to limit the search to Kindle titles. Kindle wasn't a choice (yet) for the filter. Will try again later.


Haha, that choice became an option literally WHILE I was searching today.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, though the book I borrowed is already on my Kindle, I can send it, via the "actions" button, to any of my devices -- though the non-wifi ones have to be done by downloading and sideloading. . . . . I'm going to guess the same number of devices will apply as the publisher has listed for the book as is for sale.


That's what I'm hoping, although I doubt I'd take advantage of it. But since the lending of our owned titles is limited to 1 device and not available on our own at the same time, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## CKVolnek (Jul 18, 2011)

Our small-town library is jumping into the e-world with e-readers w/books to check out. This is great for those thinking about getting an e-reader but not sure which one they want to get. Not bad for a library in a town of 6500. 
C.K. Volnek


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Columbus (OH) Metropolitan Library has Kindle books now!  Yay.  Have one waiting to transfer when I get home, since my silly company blocks most internet downloads and there's no wifi here at the office.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Sharing on multiple devices (on your account of course) is possible, as hoped. Here is the response I received:


> I appreciate your feedback regarding our new Public library books for Kindle. I understand that you wanted to know if the books you wanted to borrow from your library can be accessed on multiple devices at the same time and if Whispersync works with it.
> 
> Yes, you can access the book you'll borrowing to multiple devices registered to your account at the same time. To read your loaned Kindle library books on other devices or apps, visit the Manage Your Kindle page. Locate the title, select "Actions," then "Deliver to my..." and choose the device or app you'd like the book delivered to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

LaRita said:


> Columbus (OH) Metropolitan Library has Kindle books now! Yay. Have one waiting to transfer when I get home, since my silly company blocks most internet downloads and there's no wifi here at the office.


Thanks, that's good to know. I'm going to be moving there in a couple weeks, and CMPL is going to be my home library.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Just noticed this morning, Phoenix AZ library is offering Kindle ebooks!!


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Heading to the library to renew my library card.  Public Lib. of Cincinnati has this option now


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Just reserved my first Kindle e-book on my library network's website.  (GRRM's A Dance with Dragons, only 1 copy available and I am next in line.)  Hopefully the process of loading it onto my Kindle once it becomes available is painless.  I.am.excited.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Alachua County in Florida has gone live too - just put a hold on my first one. This all happened overnight - I'd checked FLP and Alachua County last night and they still weren't showing Kindle versions available. Have you checked the Navy library? Air Force hasn't gone live yet, although they now show that it's coming.
> 
> Also realized last night that my library card at FLP has expired (I knew it was about time) - have to decide whether to renew...


The Navy Library didn't have Kindle books this morning, but they do now. I'm glad because there's almost never a wait for books there


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

THIS IS BETTER THAN CHRISTMAS MORNING!!!!!!    

Overdrive now has ebooks for the Kindle!!! When my director told me I squealed like a girl... oh wait! I AM a girl --- whose Kindle can now hold library books!!!!!!!!!

Good news = FREE books

Bad news = not enough time to read  

This is just the C O O L E S T day


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's even COOLER here in Arlington:  Turns out today is the day, long scheduled, when Overdrive's "Digital Bookmobile" is at the central library to publicize ebooks and library lending. . . . . .and in this marvelous quirk of fate, Kindle Books are now available too!  There's a big announcement on the main page of the website.   

And there's now a specific "kindle" catalog on the web page. . . .right at the top, bumping the ePub catalog down.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

All three of my libraries now have Kindle books <dances>
LA County
City of LA
OC (Orange County)

Nice big announcement on the e-book front page!
Now when I check out an E-book, I simply choose which format I want. There's usually a choice of PDF, E-Pub, and now Kindle YAAY!


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Woohoo! I just took out a history book for DH from the Free Library of Philadelphia. I have a K2 so I transferred it to the K2 with the USB cord - simple as pie. Even better, you don't have to use Adobe Digital Editions (which I'm convinced was invented by monkeys) like you do with the nook.

And for everyone new to ebook lending, check out the Ebook Lending Library Wiki here - http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/EBook_Lending_Libraries . Check all your local and statewide libraries to see if you can participate.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

So if my library already uses Overdrive, dies that mean they will now include Kindle automatically?


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I checked with my library and I'm hoping I just got someone who really didn't know much because he said he "thought" they might be getting it in the future sometime but they did get some kind of notification this morning.  I think I knew more than he did.  I've checked twice today and it's just showing the ePub and audio offerings.  Hopefully, they will be getting it soon as I'm in Tulsa and it's not exactly a small town.

Well, I just checked before I posted and YAY!!, it's there.  Now to try it out when I get home since I'm reading a DTB and the K3 is at home.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chipotle said:


> Woohoo! I just took out a history book for DH from the Free Library of Philadelphia. I have a K2 so I transferred it to the K2 with the USB cord - simple as pie. Even better, you don't have to use Adobe Digital Editions *(which I'm convinced was invented by monkeys)* like you do with the nook.
> 
> And for everyone new to ebook lending, check out the Ebook Lending Library Wiki here - http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/EBook_Lending_Libraries . Check all your local and statewide libraries to see if you can participate.


Hee hee.. That is so true. I hate using ADE.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> So if my library already uses Overdrive, dies that mean they will now include Kindle automatically?


Is this your library? http://www.riversidelibrary.org/

Is this your library's overdrive site? http://www.mymediamall.net

Looks like they are already there.


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

Carld said:


> Clevnet in Cleveland has 26,522 Kindle books listed as of right now. That's up about 800 ebooks from just a few minutes ago.


Cool; the Seattle Public Library is now up to 25,362 Kindle Books.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I went to use it and found out my library card had expired so I had to go and renew it and I have 2 books on now (one really short one) and the 5 maximum I can have notices sent when they are available ( some had 19 people waiting on them already... 

Of course it took me awhile to figure why my overdrive kept crashing When I was trying to use it at first - it really helps to read the download instructions before you do things


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I live in the 7th largest city in the Country and it looks like we'll be last to get this  

Sometimes it feels like Mayberry here. They do try to hype the large city with small town feel here.  

I am jealous of those of you with that many ebooks. 25000, wow, that is  10 times more than what we have. Assuming the epubs will all be available as Kindle versions.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Only feel jealous if you like children's books and romances of one sort of another. It seems like that's 80% of Clevnet's catalog. I'm exaggerating, but I really wish they'd get in more hard scifi and urban fantasy that isn't paranormal romance in disguise.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Carld said:


> Only feel jealous if you like children's books and romances of one sort of another. It seems like that's 80% of Clevnet's catalog. I'm exaggerating, but I really wish they'd get in more hard scifi and urban fantasy that isn't paranormal romance in disguise.


I love romance, especially historicals, but those are thin picking at my library. Lots of kids books, which I don't read and the kind of romance I don't read either. And a lot of other stuff. I guess it depends on the area. Oh well, not going to move to Cleveland, too cold


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a couple ePub books already checked out and I don't see anywhere where I can download the Kindle books instead.. Also the ePub books I have on hold specifically say ePub and the Kindle books say Kindle, so I'm not sure if you'll be able to check out Kindle books if you've put a hold on an ePub.. 

I'm not 100% on this, but I should find out soon, I have a couple of holds that should be close.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I just downloaded a book from Fairfax Co. (VA) Public Libraries.  It was quick and easy.  Now I'm off to read  before we celebrate my DS's 21st birthday with cheesecake and tea!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Sometimes it feels like Mayberry here.


As of this morning, we have Kindle books here in Mayberry.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

just downloaded my first book from the library. just a quick read for the night. I keep a retractable kindle/HTC cord with me, so the transfer is quick. when i checked on day one of the release my county library did not have it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have a couple ePub books already checked out and I don't see anywhere where I can download the Kindle books instead.. Also the ePub books I have on hold specifically say ePub and the Kindle books say Kindle, so I'm not sure if you'll be able to check out Kindle books if you've put a hold on an ePub..
> 
> I'm not 100% on this, but I should find out soon, I have a couple of holds that should be close.


My library website has an 'advanced search' option under the regular search bar. from there I narrowed the options to just kindle compatible books and books that are currently available. there are other options like genre, writer and all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> My library website has an 'advanced search' option under the regular search bar. from there I narrowed the options to just kindle compatible books and books that are currently available. there are other options like genre, writer and all.


Right.. I'm just saying for those who are putting ePub versions on hold now might not be able to get the Kindle versions when their hold is available. And if they checked out an ePub today and plan to download the kindle version when the Kindle versions are available, they might not be able to.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Right.. I'm just saying for those who are putting ePub versions on hold now might not be able to get the Kindle versions when their hold is available. And if they checked out an ePub today and plan to download the kindle version when the Kindle versions are available, they might not be able to.


now i see what you are saying!
.
.
.
.
.
going back to math hmwk


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Kindle library lending isn't yet available at my county or local city libraries, but I suspect it will be within the next few days. I've put hold requests on several ePub books with long wait times, thinking that by the time the e-book is available there will be a Kindle version. Can anyone confirm that I'll be able to change my download from ePub to Kindle at that time?
> 
> Also, I checked out an ePub book but haven't downloaded it yet (since I don't have a device). I have five days to do so. If the Kindle version becomes available before then, will I be able to get that instead of the ePub? The ePub is what's showing in my account under "My Current Checkouts" right now.


Yes, when the copy becomes available, you will have the choice of checking out the EPUB or the Kindle version.

No, you will not be able to convert that EPUB to a Kindle version. If you have ADE (Adobe Digital Editions) installed on your computer, you should download the EPUB and then return it to your library.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> *going back to math hmwk*


I'll trade you... I'm doing 20th Century History right now and my brain has turned to mush.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Yes, when the copy becomes available, you will have the choice of checking out the EPUB or the Kindle version.
> 
> No, you will not be able to convert that EPUB to a Kindle version. If you have ADE (Adobe Digital Editions) installed on your computer, you should download the EPUB and then return it to your library.


I had a book on reserve since the beginning of the month and it became available today. When I went to check out, I was given a choice of EPUB or Kindle. So, yes, if you have a book on reserve, you will be able to choose Kindle format.

I was talking to a friend at work who has been reading library books on a Sony for a few years now. She said that if you return a book before the loan period is over, you have to wait until the expiration date before you can either reserve or check the book out again. I have not tried it myself, so I cannot confirm it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I had a book on reserve since the beginning of the month and it became available today. When I went to check out, I was given a choice of EPUB or Kindle. So, yes, if you have a book on reserve, you will be able to choose Kindle format.
> 
> I was talking to a friend at work who has been reading library books on a Sony for a few years now. She said that if you return a book before the loan period is over, you have to wait until the expiration date before you can either reserve or check the book out again. I have not tried it myself, so I cannot confirm it.


Thanks for that. I haven't had any holds become available since it started.

I return books early all the time (I read them on my iPad) and as soon as you return it, you can check out a new book. You can also usually put holds on about 10 books at once (depends on the library)


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh I am so jealous, my local library still says "coming soon".  Have a great read everyone.  I will be joining you soon.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Luv,
You are welcome.

Just to clarify, I was talking about reserving or checking out the same book again even if you returned it.  (like if you don't finish it on time, etc).  Have you been able to do that?  Cause if so, then no worries.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Luv,
> You are welcome.
> 
> Just to clarify, I was talking about reserving or checking out the same book again even if you returned it. (like if you don't finish it on time, etc). Have you been able to do that? Cause if so, then no worries.


Yes, I have. I accidentally returned the wrong book and turned around and checked it out again.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay!  I happened to be at the library this AM and asked the librarian about Kindle on Overdrive, and he said they were still "in negotiations".  It was probably already online when I was asking about it!

N


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, I have. I accidentally returned the wrong book and turned around and checked it out again.


Cool, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> So if my library already uses Overdrive, dies that mean they will now include Kindle automatically?


Can't guarantee it but i'd say 'probably'. Check you're local library's website.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome, it's live at my city library and looks like all the titles in my wish list have Kindle options now!


----------



## rbrusuelas (Feb 19, 2011)

Kindle and OverDrive is live at South Montgomery County Library systems (just north of Houston).


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I live in Tulsa and checked out a Kindle book today. Worked great!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

One of my libraries just got Kindle books late today.  Good timing because I just finished a book.  I checked out a book on my wish list, turned on my Kindle and discovered that I never conected it to my WiFi.  I wonder what my password is


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Amazing. I checked out a library book on my Kindle and it worked no problem. I was a little unimpressed with the selection--they didn't even have Charlotte's Web or the Hobbit! Hopefully the catalogue will grow over time.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The Navy Library didn't have Kindle books this morning, but they do now. I'm glad because there's almost never a wait for books there


Air Force still hasn't gone active with it - Navy still has WAY more books than AF does, although they've probably tripled the number they have since it started about a year ago.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Air Force still hasn't gone active with it - Navy still has WAY more books than AF does, although they've probably tripled the number they have since it started about a year ago.


Oh my. I just looked at the AF selection... That's pretty pitiful.. The Navy library is up and around 8,200. But lots of those are "guy" books and military type stuff... They've gotten better the past few months on their other selections though.

I need to get myself into DC one day and get a card.. They have a good selection there too, but you have to physically pick it up. My girls are going this weekend, but I'm not physically up for a day traipsing through DC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What are the websites for accessing the service libraries -- I'd like to pass it on to active duty folks I know.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

This is so awesome. Tried this last night with Orange County Library in Orlando. Had book on my kindle in les than 5 minutes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, I have. I accidentally returned the wrong book and turned around and checked it out again.


Fairfax, VA used to have a rule that you couldn't check out the same ebook more than three times. Couldn't find that rule in the FAQ, so maybe it's changed. Don't know how common that is, either. But you can definitely take out more than once, I've done that.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What are the websites for accessing the service libraries -- I'd like to pass it on to active duty folks I know.


http://search.overdrive.com/classic/ListLibraries.asp

I use this link all the time when I'm looking for libraries.


----------



## Book_Worm (Feb 25, 2011)

Returning a book is easy too.  Once you are done reading, just log on to Amazon, click on "Manage My Kindle" find the book, mouse over "Actions" and click on "Return this book".  Then, the next time you visit Overdrive, it will be no longer listed as checked out to you, and you have another slot open for another checkout!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What are the websites for accessing the service libraries -- I'd like to pass it on to active duty folks I know.


Here are the Navy, Army and Air Force links:

http://navy.lib.overdrive.com/
http://army.lib.overdrive.com/
http://af.lib.overdrive.com/

Here's a link for more information about the Navy library...
http://overdrive.com/News/getArticle.aspx?newsArticleID=20070919
and it says that users must register through https://wwwa.nko.navy.mil:

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Betsy!  I suppose I should have looked harder.


----------



## Badducky (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm going to miss libraries. Do you think the empty buildings will still be used when all anyone needs to do is plug their tablet into a wall and use the free WiFi?


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My library in Maryland now has Kindle books!  Yipeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My library in Maryland now has Kindle books! Yipeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you have a card with PG County? If not, you should go in and get one. All MD residents can get one, but you have to go in person to pick it up. They have a much better selection than the Maryland Digital Consortium... And you can check out 6 with them instead of only 4.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Do you have a card with PG County? If not, you should go in and get one. All MD residents can get one, but you have to go in person to pick it up. They have a much better selection than the Maryland Digital Consortium... And you can check out 6 with them instead of only 4.


No Cecil County (I actually live in DE) and the Delaware library system, Good Bless em is not really up to par right now. So I crossed over the border to MD and got an out of state resident card for $15. Not the best but in my estimate, better than nothing at all.


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

I checked one out from Castroville, Texas last night.  I have the K2 so had to use my data cable, it was easy.  Selection of Ebooks is poor, but that should improve over time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Castroville? Are you serious? I am right next to you in this little know City called San Antonio and I am still waiting   What the heck. 

I am starting to feel left out


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

I just checked, San Antonio is still showing coming soon for Kindle.  I wonder what the hold up is ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tina C. said:


> I just checked, San Antonio is still showing coming soon for Kindle. I wonder what the hold up is ?


It may be the books are available but they just have not updated their informational pages yet. . . . you should try to get an ePub and see if it gives you Kindle as one of the options.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope, when you pick a epub, thats the only option you get in checkout. No sight of any kindle books on San Antonio's library within the Overdrive section. Still at coming soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . .well, then, you should contact the library and let 'em know it's available NOW and ask how YOU can get it!


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am in Provo, UT and I still have the coming soon as well. Well at least I can apply for the card in the meantime   I just moved last week from the columbus library and they of course already have it.
Tricia


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I was hoping to report reading a library book on my Kindle today, but that was not to be.

The McGregor Public Library has closed, so I visited the Hewitt Public Library to renew my library card. 

I showed the librarian my valid Texas driver's license. She said that it was not sufficient identification and that I'd have to produce a piece of mail with my name and address. 

I went out to the car and brought back the proof of insurance letter from my auto insurance company. She couldn't accept it because the address was my Hewitt P.O. box, not the physical address in McGregor. 

I went back out to the car and returned with the letter from the Department of Motor Vehicles that had contained the license tag renewal. The librarian informed me that the letter had to have been received within the last 30 days and the DMV letter was three months old. 

Lacking any more recent letter and being a long-time resident of the County, I asked to speak to someone in authority. While I waited I browsed the stacks where I noticed that the books I've written and donated were gone from the shelves. 

When the head librarian appeared she informed me that I could not check out any books until I produced a letter written to me in the last 30 days at my home address. She added that my books were replaced by those written by more popular writers. Not one of my best days.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Woohoo! I just checked out an ebook in little ole Lakeland, FL. Most books checked out already, but found 20000 Leagues Under the Sea available and promptly checked it out. I was at the eLibrary branch and did it at the desk (I had to get a PIN number) and the ladies were very interested because they were unfamiliar with how to do it for a Kindle book. Of course, there isn't much of a selection yet and, as I said, everything is already checked out, but hopefully that will change.

Sorry to hear about your problems, Jeff. Must be the heat!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

This just keeps getting better ... just found out that when you return a Kindle library book your highlights, comments and all are saved at Amazon, just like one of their books. If you re-sign out a the book or buy it from Amazon you still have all of your personal comments, etc.!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not only that, Happy Guy, if you buy the book your notes and marks will me associated with the book. 

I finished reading the one I'd borrowed and returned it today. Got a note that said the loan had ended. Will have to look and see what else is available.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I was hoping to report reading a library book on my Kindle today, but that was not to be.
> 
> The McGregor Public Library has closed, so I visited the Hewitt Public Library to renew my library card.
> 
> ...


Ouch, if you do ever succeed jumping thru the hoops and check out an ebook, don't return it early. That would probably lead to a swat team showing up at your door.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Tonight I put 4 eBooks on hold at the FFX Library.  Fifteen minutes later I get an eMail that one of them is now available and I should download it within 96 hours.  I had it downloaded to my Kindle in less than 3 minutes.  I love this eBook library lending!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Ouch, if you do ever succeed jumping thru the hoops and check out an ebook, don't return it early. That would probably lead to a swat team showing up at your door.


Haha. Blessed are the bureaucrats.

After going through today's mail it seems that I may be forced to change my name to "occupant" in order to get my library card renewed.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I was hoping to report reading a library book on my Kindle today, but that was not to be.
> 
> The McGregor Public Library has closed, so I visited the Hewitt Public Library to renew my library card.
> 
> ...


That's terrible. Would they let you use your checks as proof? Mine does. I don't often write checks, but I usually keep the checkbook in the van.

As for your books, that was just rude.


----------



## nicrainjordan (Jul 27, 2011)

Sooo jealous over here.   I hope it makes it to Australia soon!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Haha. Blessed are the bureaucrats.
> 
> After going through today's mail it seems that I may be forced to change my name to "occupant" in order to get my library card renewed.


What a statement about the times, snail mail = junk mail. Sounds like you might have write a letter to yourself to get your proof...  Anyway, like you say, blessed are the bureaucrats...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Haha. Blessed are the bureaucrats.
> 
> After going through today's mail it seems that I may be forced to change my name to "occupant" in order to get my library card renewed.


Nah, Give us your address and we'll all write you letters. Imagine if you walked in with a bag full of letters from us KBers.  And they said you weren't popular....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> That's terrible. Would they let you use your checks as proof? Mine does. I don't often write checks, but I usually keep the checkbook in the van.


My wife was with me and she showed them her checkbook and everything else in her purse with our address. No sale.


Tripp said:


> Sounds like you might have write a letter to yourself to get your proof...


That's a very good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Nah, Give us your address and we'll all write you letters. Imagine if you walked in with a bag full of letters from us KBers.  And they said you weren't popular....


Bless you, Liz.


----------



## DCLogan (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anyone know which libraries in the DC Metro area have the best selection of Kindle books?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DCLogan said:


> Does anyone know which libraries in the DC Metro area have the best selection of Kindle books?


You could probably take your pick. DC has a pretty good eBook selection, so does Fairfax and PG County, MD. Don't bother with any other counties in Maryland.. It's pretty dismal. Not sure about other northern VA libraries though.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

TriciaJ82 said:


> I just moved last week from the columbus library and they of course already have it.


If you still have your Columbus library card, you may be able to check out e-books using that account. You just need your account number (from the back of the library card) and an e-mail address to use OverDrive.



Jeff said:


> When the head librarian appeared she informed me that I could not check out any books until I produced a letter written to me in the last 30 days at my home address. She added that my books were replaced by those written by more popular writers. Not one of my best days.


Double ouch, Jeff!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff, 
I am ready to take pen in hand and fight these idiotic bureaucrats. Say the word. Your KB Army awaits.
Signed,
Private First Class Meb Bryant
P.S. Can we postpone the charge until later in the afternoon? I'm playing tennis in the morning.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just checked both the libraries I have access to here in Colorado. Douglas County doesn't have Kindle books that I can see, but the Denver Library now has Kindle lending. So I checked out a Kindle book, and it is SLICK.

Earlier this year I bought a Kobo on sale at one of the going out of business Borders stores mostly for the ability to get library books. Not only do I dislike the Kobo in general, but getting a library book into it was a project - installing Adobe Digital Editions on my PC, getting the Kobo to sync with ADE, etc. The whole thing was a pain and I checked out many fewer books than I expected.

Tonight I tried the Kindle lending, and wow, if I only had wifi it would be amazing. You check out the Kindle book and are whipped over to Amazon where you one click and the book is sent to your Kindle.

Admittedly that doesn't work for me as I rely on 3G and don't have wifi at home, but all that means is if I want the book Right Now I have to download it to my PC and transfer it to the Kindle. If I'm willing to wait a bit, I can just swing by the library the next time I'm in town and use their wifi for a second to get any Kindle books I've checked out. Since I've never tried to use wifi with my K3, I'm going to try the library thing when I'm out and about tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Meb Bryant said:


> Jeff,
> I am ready to take pen in hand and fight these idiotic bureaucrats. Say the word. Your KB Army awaits.
> Signed,
> Private First Class Meb Bryant
> P.S. Can we postpone the charge until later in the afternoon? I'm playing tennis in the morning.


Thanks, Meb. Betsy is leading the charge. If she needs reinforcements we'll contact you after your tennis match.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Nah, Give us your address and we'll all write you letters. Imagine if you walked in with a bag full of letters from us KBers.  And they said you weren't popular....


Yay I have been looking for a reason to use my new stationary! 
Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff:  even if you get your utility bills wirelessly, you can probably print a copy, which would have your address, and that should count.  

Re: DC area libraries.  Arlington County seems to have a decent selection. I've heard tell Fairfax does as well. 

I'd guess Montgomery County would as well.  Both they and Frederick County have ebooks available through the Maryland Digital eLibrary Consortium, though I gather the Frederick system is working to get some books on its own as well.  In all cases you'd have to have a local library card.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Woohoo! I just checked out an ebook in little ole Lakeland, FL.


Glad to see this. My mom-in-law & nephew lives in Lakeland & each have an iPad. I'll tell them about this. I live in Orlando. Orange County Library worked like a charm.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Two days ago, my library said "coming soon". Today it's here! Downloaded my first book, but my K2 doesn't have Wi-Fi, so I'll have to read it on my phone. Hmmmm...another reason to upgrade when the new Kindle comes out!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't have to read it on your phone.  There should be an option to download it to your computer and copy it over to your Kindle.

But, yeah, having it come automatically via WiFi is super convenient.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Why did Amazon release this so quietly?  Just curious.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Why did Amazon release this so quietly? Just curious.


To avoid overwhelming the system?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Why did Amazon release this so quietly? Just curious.


To avoid the other e-readers from saying "We've always been able to do that?"


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Although I am still waiting for it here in San Antonio, they did add 800 books overnight to the fiction catalog. I don't recall them ever adding that many at once. Its been a slow crawl over the months. 

So this is a good sign. Funny, some of those books already have a wait list now  .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> To avoid the other e-readers from saying "We've always been able to do that?"


True - although Kindlers could always response "Amazon just waited to do it right". I do think the wireless downloads will put a bit of a crimp in Nook's style, though - the new Sony can also download library books wirelessly. Wonder if that's something Nook could add with a software update?


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> If you still have your Columbus library card, you may be able to check out e-books using that account. You just need your account number (from the back of the library card) and an e-mail address to use


I thought of that but unfortunately my card is inactive because I haven't checked anything out in about 2.5 years. Buying a kindle book is so much easier than returning books. 
Tricia


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> You don't have to read it on your phone. There should be an option to download it to your computer and copy it over to your Kindle.


There is, but I am at work...so I'm guessing I can't get it to my home computer now. I'll just read this one on the phone.

Now all I need is that new Kindle...


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff - I am so disappointed in your library!     You need to contact the City Manger (if it's a city run library) and let him/her know because a current valid drivers license should be all you need. I know libraries set their own policies but that one at the Hewit Library is crazy.. Sounds like the librarian is running her own little kingdom.

Check around, some libraries offer free cards to a wider area. I'll be on your Charge of Righteousness... as soon as my library closes.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Jeff - I am so disappointed in your library!  You need to contact the City Manger (if it's a city run library) and let him/her know because a current valid drivers license should be all you need. I know libraries set their own policies but that one at the Hewit Library is crazy.. Sounds like the librarian is running her own little kingdom.
> 
> Check around, some libraries offer free cards to a wider area. I'll be on your Charge of Righteousness... as soon as my library closes.


Actually, its fairly common. Both the libraries that I have worked for here in VA require a photo ID and another document with the same address.



> All patrons MUST register in person and provide a photo ID with correct address or a photo ID and one of the following with correct address:
> Utility bill
> Checks or bank statement
> Lease
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Jeff - I am so disappointed in your library!  You need to contact the City Manger (if it's a city run library) and let him/her know because a current valid drivers license should be all you need...


My wife is so angry that she's planning to attend the City Council meeting. I'll let her fight that battle and hope she that doesn't get us banned completely. 

I may have been wrong about the McGregor library being closed. It's in the old movie theater, only open half days and closes when the librarian is ill or otherwise busy. It was closed a few weeks ago, but I plan to check again this afternoon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> There is, but I am at work...so I'm guessing I can't get it to my home computer now. I'll just read this one on the phone.
> 
> Now all I need is that new Kindle...


Once you get home you can download it to your computer and transfer to you Kindle - you can have it on more than one device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Actually, its fairly common. Both the libraries that I have worked for here in VA require a photo ID and another document with the same address.


I was able to apply for the Arlington County card online; they mailed me the card and then I had to bring it to one of their branches in person to have it activated before I could use it. I think I had ten days or two weeks or something to do it.

Betsy


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I checked with my local library and they now offer e lending for Kindle, now I have to go get a library card, I haven't had one in years. Lol


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

And it has arrived in San Antonio. There a fewer books so far in Kindle than in epub but maybe they just have to update more for that. It works totally flawless and easy. Just like buying a book. Just seconds. 

I love it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was able to apply for the Arlington County card online; they mailed me the card and then I had to bring it to one of their branches in person to have it activated before I could use it. I think I had ten days or two weeks or something to do it.
> 
> Betsy


Perhaps they considered you actually getting it in the mail counted as verification of address....


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

For those of you who don't have access to Kindle library books locally, you might want to look into Free Library of Philadelphia. From their application form:

_If you live, work, go to school or own property in Philadelphia, you can get a card at no cost. If you have a card from another Pennsylvania Library, you may also qualify. Seniors (65+), veterans, and members of the Armed Services also qualify for a free card._

If you qualify for the free membership, you can apply online. Your card will arrive via mail in 5 to 10 business days. If you do not qualify for a free card, the cost is $35.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeff said:


> My wife is so angry that she's planning to attend the City Council meeting. I'll let her fight that battle and hope she that doesn't get us banned completely.


Wow, sorry to hear about your experience, Jeff. I understand them wanting to make sure you are a resident, but that is just going way too overboard!

N


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know that the Philadelphia Free library is free for members of the armed services. . . will pass that information on.

Betsy, did Arlington not care that you don't live here?  I did have to 'reactivate' my card. . .which I did last spring shortly after library lending was announced as 'coming . . . but I'd had it nearly 15 years.  When I first got it we did have to show something that proved we lived in the county.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Perhaps they considered you actually getting it in the mail counted as verification of address....


I suspect so....but at least I could apply without producing anything and only validate it in person. It was pretty easy. Although from where I live, heading for an Arlington County library isn't necessarily easy.  But hubby grew up there so we do go back occasionally.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not read all nine pages, so if the answer is here, someone just tell me that.  

I have downloaded my first Kindle book from my library.  I have it on my computer, but I can't seem to get it from my computer to my Kindle.  Any thoughts?
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb,

you've hooked the Kindle up to the computer right?    And what version of Kindle do you have?

Make sure you copy the kindle book into the "Documents" folder on the Kindle.  (At least that's on my K1...)

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the K2, and I am hooked to my computer.  I saved the book in my documents, but it did not seem to copy to the Kindle.  I then saved it to my desktop and was able to transfer it quickly.  
Thank you,
deb


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

drenee said:


> I have downloaded my first Kindle book from my library. I have it on my computer, but I can't seem to get it from my computer to my Kindle. Any thoughts?


It looks like Deb may have solved her problem, but maybe this will help someone else....

If you have access to wifi (not 3G), that's the easiest way to download a library book onto your Kindle. If you meant to choose that delivery method and didn't, you can go to "Your Account" at Amazon. After signing in, choose "Manage Your Kindle." You'll see your library books listed there. Go to "Action" (on the right), then selection "Deliver to my..." You can then tell it to send it to your device.

If you prefer to transfer the e-book from your computer to Kindle (or have to because you don't have wifi access), you'll do that via USB cable. Here are the instructions for that: Transferring Kindle Content Via USB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

(For those not familiar with the older K1s and K2s do not have WiFi, so the computer is the only way to send it to those devices is via the computer.)  Glad you got it straightened out, Deb.

Good clarification, DreamWeaver, about how to do it if one has a Kindle with WiFi.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did solve my issue.  Thank you.  
I love the library feature, but I don't want to neglect my Sony.  I love my Sony.
deb


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

drenee said:


> I love the library feature, but I don't want to neglect my Sony. I love my Sony.


Two devices = twice the fun!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine.doesn't jeven say coming soon. Anybody else in Palm Beach County, Florida?


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in PBC. I thought I saw coming soon yesterday.... Let me go check...

It says NOW AVAILABLE!!!!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, I just saw it.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

YEAH!! Kindle books are now available at the Albuquerque library as of today!!


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

dkazemi said:


> I live in the boondies of South Louisiana (you know, the state that had the last place to get phone service back in 2004) so we should get this service in about ten years after you guys. Cannot wait for 2021!


Jefferson Parish Library will have their eBooks available in a few days!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Veterans and active duty just need to provide their service number on the application/online form, along with name, address, phone number, etc.


I was all set to let my FLP membership lapse. I think the veteran's/military part may be new.

I just filled out the form (using my husband's info) and that was the last part to fill out - but I've got to ask him about that one - his service number is his social security number, I'm not sure about sending that in...rather not have to use our free trial of LifeLock...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy, did Arlington not care that you don't live here? I did have to 'reactivate' my card. . .which I did last spring shortly after library lending was announced as 'coming . . . but I'd had it nearly 15 years. When I first got it we did have to show something that proved we lived in the county.


Ann, I believe Fairfax County is one of the counties Arlington has reciprocity with...I'd have to go reread, but I believe that's why I could do it. And then, of course, they mailed the card to my Fairfax County address and I had to come in to physically activate the card.

OK, I went and looked it up, and the above is right. And you can have a Fairfax card if you want:


> You can get a free library card if you live, work, or attend school in Arlington. You are also eligible if you live in one of the participating reciprocal jurisdictions. Arlington residents may apply for library cards in any of these jurisdictions, and residents there may apply for an Arlington Public Library card.
> 
> Reciprocal Jurisdictions:
> 
> ...


Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I know what you mean. My husband entered his service number that starts with "B". It didn't include his social security number.


Unfortunately the only service number my husband has had is his SSN - and he agreed with me that it could cost a lot more than $35 if that number fell into the wrong hands. It's a secure site, but still......

No worries, though - I've got more than enough to read! And I definitely got my money's worth out of the $15 I paid for the FLP card last year.


----------



## Cirlonde (Sep 25, 2010)

Just in case anyone in my area is wondering, the Pioneer Library system in Oklahoma (which includes Blanchard, Mcloud, Moore, Newcastle, Noble, Norman, Purcell, Shawnee, and Tecumseh) uses Overdrive and has Kindle books available.  From my brief browsing since Friday, the catalog seems to be pretty extensive (at least more so than I had suspected).  I'm definitely excited about this new perk of owning a Kindle and have checked out two books already with incredible ease!
-C


----------



## ronvitale (Mar 11, 2011)

I just stumbled on this news last night and now I have to see if my local library is participating. I'm very curious to see how it actually works. The only "problem" though is that I have so many books on my Kindle now that I need to read that I'm not sure when I'll be able to make time. (Though, that's a good thing: Having too many books!)


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

My library here in Georgia is participating but there is not a huge amount of books to choose from. Maybe it will get better.  I have already received my first book and received an email saying my second one is now available.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

found a great use of the library feature.....I downloaded a medical dictionary so i don't have to carry my 2247 pg dictionary around at school. not the same dictionary but it helps.

Now if i can find a TEAS (prenursing exam) study guide for it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, VA!  Always good to lighten the load....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for the greeting card, Betsy. I'll present it to the librarian in the morning.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I know Kindle books are now available for these libraries:

Lee County Public Library, Lee County, FL
Harford County Library, Harford Co., MD
Philadelphia Free Library
New York Public Library


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

My local library is very small and not offering ebooks/Overdrive.  I went to two libraries in neighboring towns to try and sign up for access cards, which you can do in Pennsylvania.  It gives you an "associate" library card of sorts.  One allowed me to sign up, no problem, and I have full access to their ebook library.  The other told me I could get a library card, however, I would not have access to their ebooks, only physical books in their brick and mortar library.  I asked why and was basically told "We don't know."  I have emailed and asked for an explanation and will wait to see if I receive a response.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're in PA you can access the Philadelphia Free Library which has a very good collection by all accounts. . . . .


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

The public libraries where I live in Virginia now have it. I'm so excited. There's quite a few books on my to-be-read list that I haven't had the money to purchase. Now there is just the question on finding the time to read...


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

There was a book that I placed a hold on just came in. My K2 doesn't have wifi, so I had to download to my laptop and then transfer. I got ridiculously excited that it worked! 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! Thanks to this thread, I checked my local library in my semi-rural central Washington state, and they have ebooks available for Kindle! As soon as I can figure it all out, I will give it a trial. Not that need more books, though.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> I did solve my issue. Thank you.
> I love the library feature, but I don't want to neglect my Sony. I love my Sony.
> deb


Glad you got your Kindle library book to work, Deb!

My Sony has been neglected since Amazon announced Kindle library book compatibility earlier this year. I feel so guilty....

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

At this point I think I'm going to stick with my Sony for most library books.  The download process is easier. 
deb


----------



## mickey17 (Dec 3, 2008)

for anyone in Massachusetts, the Boston Public Library has kindle books available for download and you can sign up for an ecard online and begin checking out books immediately!  You can have out 10 books at a time.  They don't have a huge selection - so far about 5800 books, but a great option!


----------



## susanmerle (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how books get into an ebook library collection? Would the library buy it, the way the do print books? If so, I think they use sources for choosing their books that don't include self-published books. So is there any way to offer them to libraries?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Overdrive and NetLibrary (now called something else, I think, but I don't remember what, off hand) are services the Libraries use to add the books to their catalogs. If one of those services carries a book, it is, theoretically available to the library.  Note that for Kindle books, they have to be carried by Overdrive as that's the service that Amazon has the conversion agreement with.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

susanmerle said:


> Does anyone know how books get into an ebook library collection? Would the library buy it, the way the do print books? If so, I think they use sources for choosing their books that don't include self-published books. So is there any way to offer them to libraries?


Yes, Overdrive is the provider, the individual library or library consortium has to purchase the licenses from Overdrive. One self-published author I know who is in Overdrive is J.A. Konrath. Some of his books are "Open ePub" - no DRM. You might check out his blog http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/ or website http://www.jakonrath.com, there might be info there or you could contact him to ask about connecting with Overdrive.

Oh, and netlibrary is now EBSCOhost.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Oh, and netlibrary is now EBSCOhost.


 Oh. Yes. That's MUCH easier to remember!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to Betsy, who sent me a letter, I was able to renew my library card and download library books to my Kindle. The process was very easy.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thanks to Betsy, who sent me a letter, I was able to renew my library card and download library books to my Kindle. The process was very easy.


Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thanks to Betsy, who sent me a letter, I was able to renew my library card and download library books to my Kindle. The process was very easy.


Woohoo! That's great, Jeff, glad I could help!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

susanmerle said:


> Does anyone know how books get into an ebook library collection? Would the library buy it, the way the do print books? If so, I think they use sources for choosing their books that don't include self-published books. So is there any way to offer them to libraries?


Susan-

Welcome to KindleBoards!

I think, if you ask your question in the Writers' Café, you'll get an answer to your question. I know a couple authors who have posted there have gotten books into library systems (although, truthfully, I can't remember if they were ebooks....).

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for the woo-hoos, ladies. Judging by the number of books with long waiting lists, this library for Kindle endeavor is a huge success.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I posted a 'how to borrow a book' post with screen shots today on my blog.

http://bookwi.se/library/


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Houston and Dallas both have Kindle books available now, but no library in my little area of NE TX.  

Dallas offers library cards to Texas residents that are not in the Dallas area for $250.00, but ebooks aren't available. Guess I will have to wait a bit longer until Longview decides to add Kindle to their list of devices for ebooks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Houston and Dallas both have Kindle books available now, but no library in my little area of NE TX.
> 
> Dallas offers library cards to Texas residents that are not in the Dallas area for $250.00, but ebooks aren't available. Guess I will have to wait a bit longer until Longview decides to add Kindle to their list of devices for ebooks.


$250!!! That's extreme.

I think you can join the Philadelphia Free Library for $25 as long as you're a US Citizen. . . .you should check it out.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I will do that Ann, thanks.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a K3g...I like the physical keyboard and 3g. I don't have any real interest in one of the new KTouch models, but I will likely be buying a $79 model for my grandma who has expressed interest in a Kindle. Also, the Fire is a totally different product to me...definitely interested!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Angela said:


> Houston and Dallas both have Kindle books available now, but no library in my little area of NE TX.
> 
> Dallas offers library cards to Texas residents that are not in the Dallas area for $250.00, but ebooks aren't available. Guess I will have to wait a bit longer until Longview decides to add Kindle to their list of devices for ebooks.


My library system, Orange County Library System in central Florida supposedly has one of the bigger selections of titles. $125 for the annual fee for a non-resident. Thought you might like to know.

Is there a way to get a sticky thread that is updated with user experience & a list of the Libraries that offer the program & then a blurb on their non-resident policies. I think this will be good to have. & if already there is one I apologize for my idiocy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

monkeyluis said:


> My library system, Orange County Library System in central Florida supposedly has one of the bigger selections of titles. $125 for the annual fee for a non-resident. Thought you might like to know.
> 
> Is there a way to get a sticky thread that is updated with user experience & a list of the Libraries that offer the program & then a blurb on their non-resident policies. I think this will be good to have. & if already there is one I apologize for my idiocy.


I have a non-resident card for Orange County, FL and it's got a fantastic selection... Over 21,000 Kindle books. Some friends of mine and I all chipped in $25 each and split the cost of the card. As long as we don't try to check out the same book at the same time, it works great. We can have 20 books checked out at a time and when we put them on hold, we just change who's email it gets sent to. It's not like I have to worry about one of them checking out a book and not returning it.

It's my 2nd favorite library after the Naval General Library.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have a non-resident card for Orange County, FL and it's got a fantastic selection... Over 21,000 Kindle books. Some friends of mine and I all chipped in $25 each and split the cost of the card. As long as we don't try to check out the same book at the same time, it works great. We can have 20 books checked out at a time and when we put them on hold, we just change who's email it gets sent to. It's not like I have to worry about one of them checking out a book and not returning it.
> 
> It's my 2nd favorite library after the Naval General Library.


Glad to know. I did "loan" a book the other day just to try it & it was soooooooo simple. Cart, checkout, amazon link, send to. Amazing. Glorious technology.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been very lucky with ebooks at my library. My partner is a librarian and his job is to buy all the ebooks for the Central Arkansas Library System. Whenever there's something he knows I really want to read he let's me know when he's bought it and I can go right to Overdrive and borrow it. I don't even have to be home, I use the Overdrive app on my iPad. Since I also know what days he does the ordering, I also know when to check the website for new stuff. I have to say, it's MUCH easier getting a library book onto a kindle that onto a nook.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

chocochibi said:


> I've been very lucky with ebooks at my library. My partner is a librarian and his job is to buy all the ebooks for the Central Arkansas Library System. Whenever there's something he knows I really want to read he let's me know when he's bought it and I can go right to Overdrive and borrow it. I don't even have to be home, I use the Overdrive app on my iPad. Since I also know what days he does the ordering, I also know when to check the website for new stuff. I have to say, it's MUCH easier getting a library book onto a kindle that onto a nook.


Buying ebooks for the library collection sounds like a dream job!

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thank you for the woo-hoos, ladies. Judging by the number of books with long waiting lists, this library for Kindle endeavor is a huge success.


I have The Help on hold. Pre-K library lending there were 30-some people waiting for the book. As of today 271 are waiting. 
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> I have The Help on hold. Pre-K library lending there were 30-some people waiting for the book. As of today 271 are waiting.
> deb


Hmm. Let me see. If 271 people keep the book checked out for a week it'll be available in January of 2018?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Exactly.  Thank goodness I'm number 3.
deb


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Angela said:


> Houston and Dallas both have Kindle books available now, but no library in my little area of NE TX.
> 
> Dallas offers library cards to Texas residents that are not in the Dallas area for $250.00, but ebooks aren't available. Guess I will have to wait a bit longer until Longview decides to add Kindle to their list of devices for ebooks.


Angela, go to your local library and ask about "Texshare" card. It is a little advertised feature in Texas (That is rarely talked about because it costs the libraries some effort to implement). It allows you to get a card at MANY Texas libraries with no fee. It may not help with ebooks because I haven't tried to use it for that, but ask and see what they have on offer!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

monkeyluis said:


> My library system, Orange County Library System in central Florida supposedly has one of the bigger selections of titles. $125 for the annual fee for a non-resident. Thought you might like to know.
> 
> Is there a way to get a sticky thread that is updated with user experience & a list of the Libraries that offer the program & then a blurb on their non-resident policies. I think this will be good to have. & if already there is one I apologize for my idiocy.


I will have to check that out, thanks! My daughter is going to get a library card for her hubby and give it to me to use for ebooks, but so far every book she has tried to check out is on a waiting list. so it doesn't look like Harris County TX library has enough ebooks to go around!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Exactly. Thank goodness I'm number 3.
> deb


I just finished it...it was great!

Betsy


----------

